
Soufflé – Logic Defined Static Analysis - tom_mellior
http://souffle-lang.org/
======
purpleidea
Based on the license this is under (Oracle's UPL) I'd recommend passing over
this project until it's relicensed to one of the big 5, like the GPL, or MIT.

------
abecedarius
Several pages on that site refer to an 'EDB' and 'IDB'. What do they mean?

~~~
yorwba
I found a definition of EDB on [http://souffle-
lang.org/docs/execute/](http://souffle-lang.org/docs/execute/) :

 _The Soufflé permits facts to be sourced from tab-separated input files to
separate Datalog programs from their data. In Datalog literature the tab-
separated input files can be seen as the extensional database (EDB) of the
program._

I assume that IDB refers to the intensional database that allows to derive
facts from other facts.

